# Have you ever thought about leaving TBT?



## moonford

Well? Have you and why did you stay?


----------



## Franny

I thought about it, and did leave for a few months, but came back because I like animal crossing and chatting.


----------



## Trundle

I've made my fair share of TBT leaving posts but in the end I love the addictive community. Also when AC Switch comes out, I need people to play with.


----------



## Nightmares

I did think about it a couple times briefly, and I have to admit I was losing interest in it a lot.. but I got back into AC recently so...


----------



## easpa

I joined in 2009 and it's safe to say I've spent as much time inactive on the site as I have active. It's still a fun community to check in on every now and then though!


----------



## Bowie

No. I've yet to find a reason to.

I'll leave once I've got at least half of the community to purchase a David Bowie album.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

not really lol when it gets too cringey i'll just not be on for a bit but i don't know anyone on here anyone and nobody really cares abt me being around here, so it's not like a huge deal to not log on for like 2 weeks


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Not permanently.


----------



## Nerd House

I've left several times, but keep coming back to lurk because I have a thing for forums. I don't really talk to anyone, just browse and read interesting topics.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Yes; when I first joined and people were mean to me. I stayed because I met my husband on here


----------



## Nightmares

pawpatrolbab said:


> Yes; when I first joined and people were mean to me. I stayed because I met my husband on here



LMAO 
That's cute you finding your partner here 
But wow, you're quite young


----------



## forestyne

yeah. i left briefly because i got annoyed, but came back. still annoyed and angsty.


----------



## kuri_kame

Yeah I did leave for quite some time due to being a busy college student, and I'm sure I will again when I get busy but I'll come back


----------



## Chris

I don't understand the concept of formally leaving a forum. When I've stopped using forums it's been the subconscious act of simply not going to the site anymore.

I've considered stepping down from the staff before, but never thought of completely leaving.


----------



## Paperboy012305

What? I'd never. Despite rarely posting here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No, not really.  I enjoy chatting with people and having a place to buy items for my towns.  The collectibles are fun too, even though there haven't been any new ones for awhile.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

yes , by things i have done here before.
atleast those things are buried three feet underground on these forums


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I left for half a year. Came back for Animal Crossing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've considered it, I mean it does get a bit dull somethings, and like during that spree of really annoying people constantly posting I really thought about it... but I have stuck around so far, just a nice community, even when I don't play the game as much, I try to and I enjoy it and I like the other not AC parts of the site anyways.


----------



## Alienfish

I've done a few times already actually but yeah I've been back already.


----------



## moonford

I thought about leaving TBT last year.

There was a group of users (there still here but they aren't as active together) who were problematic and made the forums really unlikeable, luckily that was only one section of the forums but it was my favourite board, I'm talking about Brewster's Caf? and the Basement. They would always say something rude, always. They never had anything nice to say and overtime I got over them, sadly they still do this and I choose to ignore them. TBT is an outlet for me because people share my interests and that's hard to find where I live, so I'm really grateful to the forums and the people on here because you're someone to talk to when there's nobody else and for the most part the users on here are delightful. That's why I stayed. 

There has been several incidents were I've had "flame wars" with people, that didn't make me want to leave but it reminded me who I should avoid in the future, I should thank them for being immature because it has helped me like TBT a bit more.


----------



## monokumafan999

I left TBT for around a year and a half because I was losing interest in Animal Crossing, but thanks to my sister, I'm really into it again and so today I decided to dig up my account!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

I already pretty much have left, I don't really come here for anything other than the shiny Pokemon. Once that starts dying out, I'm out of here for good. I have quite a few...problems with this place.

(That and ACNL is pretty much dead to me.  )


----------



## Schwarzkopf

I always come back even if there's months when I don't have time to play acnl/visit TBT.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've only really "left" a singular forum formally, but honestly when it comes to leaving a website it's just myself not opening the website anymore. I've "left" TBT several times before where I was active for a while and then I just end up getting busy and not log on for a while. Just don't see a point in announcing that you've quit a website unless you're dying or there's something serious that you think other members should know about.


----------



## Seastar

I've never considered quitting, but it's not unusual for me to disappear for a few months or more simply because I've forgotten this place.


----------



## piichinu

I never think about leaving anything to me it's just "I'm not using this"


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't think about it. It just happens.


----------



## Blu Rose

yes and my inactivity is still strong


----------



## Thunder

I think at this point I couldn't leave TBT even if I wanted to.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm actually kind of already leaving.. I'm burnt out from my shops and the forums don't have very much to offer anymore since activity has really died down. I dunno, I'm just not as addicted/active recently and it's kinda sad.. But when a new AC game comes out, I'm sure I'll get over my burn out really quickly lol


----------



## Dim

I have but usually just take breaks. There are some pretty friendly people here and besides even though activity is a bit low this site is pretty damn good for active acnl players. _really_ hope things spark up here soon. :/


----------



## hamster

yes, i didn't think i'd come back or i'd be very inactive a month ago


----------



## Acruoxil

Most of my friends aren't active anymore so I've pretty much stopped posting, no point posting around when you don't even know half the people here!


----------



## Chris

Thunder said:


> I think at this point I couldn't leave TBT even if I wanted to.



We wouldn't let you go.


----------



## Funnydog890

I activated this account about a year ago, I think, and only just became active. So far, it seems pretty nice, and I don't think I'm gonna leave any time soon.


----------



## Thunder

Tina said:


> We wouldn't let you go.



I saw Titanic, I'm not gonna fall for that.


----------



## Romaki

I did leave the trading system after I got harassed and scammed and the mod took the site of the loudest person.


----------



## vel

I'm on here because of friends, not because of acnl. so i've been taking breaks, but i usually come on to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Liamtaro

Zendel said:


> I thought about leaving TBT last year.
> 
> There was a group of users (there still here but they aren't as active together) who were problematic and made the forums really unlikeable, luckily that was only one section of the forums but it was my favourite board, I'm talking about Brewster's Caf? and the Basement. They would always say something rude, always. They never had anything nice to say and overtime I got over them, sadly they still do this and I choose to ignore them. TBT is an outlet for me because people share my interests and that's hard to find where I live, so I'm really grateful to the forums and the people on here because you're someone to talk to when there's nobody else and for the most part the users on here are delightful. That's why I stayed.
> 
> There has been several incidents were I've had "flame wars" with people, that didn't make me want to leave but it reminded me who I should avoid in the future, I should thank them for being immature because it has helped me like TBT a bit more.



I was also able to observe this kind of events on the old forums where I was going.
By experience, the "flame wars" and the loss of interest for the forum topic are the main reasons of leaving.

But hey, all amateur forums have undergone this kind of phases. I have read some posts about the loss of activity of this forum. Let me tell you: as a community, you seems very lucky. Many would like to have these attendance and post rates in 2017. You seem to have all the tools at your hands to fully enjoy the next Animal Crossing as a community 

When I was part of a moderation team, we often got into the habit of "cleaning up" the forum between two video game releases (Zelda): unnecessary topics, checking forum features and their interest, community brainstorms, etc. We tried several times to better federate the newcomers (more rare than in 2005), insisting that they come to discuss on the chat, and take the time to discuss with them about the past of the forum, and what is still to find over there. Kinda saved the forum.

For my part, I spent more than 11 years on this one. I think that will be my ultimate record. I no longer have the time, with my age and my work, to invest myself as before. But above all, I want to discover new types of forums and communities, help them to evolve, rather than stay anchored too long.


----------



## Mink777

Many times. I'm actually really considering it right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If I ever decided to leave it would be because of the lack of inactivity on here. About 98% of the time I get on here to chat with people, and since all my close friends on here I had found outside of this forum, I don't think it would be a bad thing for me to leave.

I'm not planning on leaving anytime soon, though. If we start having outrages again like we did back in October-November then I might take a break for a while.


----------



## King Dorado

xSuperMario64x said:


> If I ever decided to leave it would be because of the lack of inactivity on here. About 98% of the time I get on here to chat with people, and since all my close friends on here I had found outside of this forum, I don't think it would be a bad thing for me to leave.
> 
> I'm not planning on leaving anytime soon, though. If we start having outrages again like we did back in October-November then I might take a break for a while.



what were the outrages?


----------



## mogyay

i only ever left once really, and it wasn't really an active decision to leave, i wasn't really on the forums for anything other than trading and i had stopped playing new leaf entirely, i was probably inactive for a few months, when i picked up the game again i came back here and although i've since went through periods of playing and not playing ac i stay here for the friends i've made and because i love the forum! 

fun fact but when i was becoming inactive someone messaged me asking for my popsicles and since i didn't plan on returning i sent them for nothing, so much regret


----------



## pinkcotton

Yes. I was inactive for a while and thought about leaving altogether.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Gasp* Never leave, bestie!


----------



## Chicha

Nah, I enjoy being on this forum. It's pretty chill for the most part. I'm sure it'll get a little more active for the summer months.


----------



## Mu~

I won't quit unless I quit playing AC forever.


----------



## jiny

sometimes but i usually just not come on here for a while then come back again


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i could never leave this website. it holds too many good memories


----------



## ok.sean

i might go inactive for a little while but ill be hecka active when AC Switch comes out


----------



## hestu

I've thought about leaving a couple of times, but mostly due to the site's relative inactivity as of late. Still, I'm looking forward to possible upcoming events like the fair and new collectibles, so I probably won't leave unless the site actually dies lol. I guess I'm more likely to just come and go every once in a while when it's slow, rather than logging on every day or leaving the site entirely. If I ever did leave, though, I would probably give away all of my TBT/collectibles so I wouldn't end up being an inactive member that's hoarding collectibles that other users may want.


----------



## namiieco

Not permenantly but recently I haven't been going on here much because I lost interest in acnl but it's always fun to come back sonetines and check up on the community . I'm basically just hanging out in brewsters cafe and giving my unwanted opinion on stuff.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Never!


----------



## Flare

Not really. 
I did take a break once though, but it was mostly for personal issues.
Other than that I'm not sure.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Yeah I come and go on hiatus all the time.  honestly, the community on here is sometimes a bit toxic, but I still occasionally come on for the collectibles and brewster's drama.  This site is really only good if you stay in the AC:NL threads and shops, as soon as you leave the AC or game related stuff, it goes to **** fast tbh


----------



## Byngo

for the last 2 years or so I've come and gone 

rn I've been active cuz mafia has been injected with some life


----------



## Aquari

Quite a few times, yeah. I'm mostly still here for basement spam games and stalking mafia threads.


----------



## bonucci

I've only been here for a few days and I've considered it once or twice but only because I'm hella obsessed with this site. Being able to buy furniture, and talk to other ACNL players has become a drug to me and I enjoy ACNL waaaay more now. I consider leaving only because I feel like I'm lacking self-control. xD


----------



## Rabirin

Yeah, sometimes ig because I don't feel like i'm a part of the community tbh or that i'd even be missed


----------



## John Wick

I did the other day.

I'm an adult and was surprised to receive an infraction from someone, for simply posting in a topic where someone was asking for a certain ACNL item. I posted I would also like this item.

I didn't know you couldn't do that, as it's very hard to read tiny print when you've only had a mobile, and no PC, for the past decade.

Having Admin'd many forums over the years, I thought it would be spamming if I made a topic asking for the same item.
I was trying to cut down on duplicate topics.

The infraction is for 'rude behavior'.

I was NOT rude at all!

An apology would be nice, if you can see it from my point of view.
I was polite, and trying not to spam the forum with a duplicate topic.

I suffer depression, and that infraction truly hurt, as I was only trying to be helpful.


----------



## deSPIRIA

yes, from time to time


----------



## gudetamae

Been thinking about leaving these past couple of days, mainly because of annoyance etc.


----------



## Damniel

I think about leaving so many times, but when my friends stop texting me I go on here


----------



## twins

I always find myself coming back during summer time.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

When I stop playing acnl and done with my stuff/art then yes.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Nah, I haven't. If I'm bored with the site I'll just leave for awhile, no reason to leave completly.


----------



## Goldenapple

I've left so many times. :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*but I've been on longer than most of you youngsters*


----------



## tumut

No one really leaves tbt they just make alts until they get caught, typically after making a bad reputation on here and not being able to handle it

- - - Post Merge - - -



pawpatrolbab said:


> Yes; when I first joined and people were mean to me. I stayed because I met my husband on here


Literally everyone knows you met ur husband on here u don't need to mention it in every other post


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean it seems like I'm just screaming into the air about certain aspects of community management practically every other time I come here, but I haven't actively planned on formally leaving

though I do go on/off being active at random intervals, but that's pretty normal for me with any forum I've been on


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I have gone on hiatus but I've never thought about permanently leaving... maybe when my plate becomes too full but right now I'm still a teen so I may as well enjoy this game to the fullest!

Anyways, I stay because it's easy to make friends, sell, trade, buy, etc. and I know other sites can be confusing at first but I picked up on how to use this site pretty quickly.


----------



## dizzy bone

I was inactive and went on hiatus quite often for my first 2 years here. In my experience, this forum is the easiest to navigate and the most active when it comes to trading and multiplayer. So as long as I'm playing Animal Crossing I will probably never leave this forum. Plus I kinda enjoy posting in the non-game related threads.


----------



## Romaki

Well, it's just a forum. Sometimes I post, sometimes I don't. Depending on whether my mood is good enough to chat.


----------



## macaire

Nah animal crossing community is dead and Reddit is kind of ehh.  This is the last place for me to play with other people.


----------



## forestyne

when will they free me


----------



## Silversea

forestyne said:


> when will they free me



you have to free yourself


----------



## Paperboy012305

Never ever thought of it. I did take breaks, though. I still think you guys are not bad lollipops. (Yes, that's my motto)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I actually quit for 10 months before. I even made a blog entry, saying that I'm leaving. But wherever I went to instead of TBT was worse than TBT at its worst times, so I came back.


----------



## Ichiban

Yes, many times. But I always seem to come back.


----------



## fell_and_forgot

I've considered it a bit, simply because it gets me overly obsessed with making bells instead of just enjoying the game :/ I've stayed though because this is a great community and I just need to work on moderation haha


----------



## MaddiKaylin

I did for a long time! I first got Animal Crossing New Leaf when it first came out, maybe 2012 or 2013? Can't remember. I do remember playing it in high school, about up until the time I graduated, and traded it back to Gamestop because I had finished pretty much everything you could do in the game at that time. So I was maybe here for a couple years, left for 4 ish because I got rid of my game, and am now back on because I bought the new New Leaf! I came back because this forum is just so useful for so many things, and people are generally nice and understanding!


----------



## forestyne

Silversea said:


> you have to free yourself



im chained by my account tho


----------



## VanitasFan26

I changed my username 3 times, I tried to give this site a chance, but nope it seems like everytime I'm on here, some of the threads I make get ignored and sometimes whenever I share an opinion I get attacked. I am done giving this site a chance. If all people do on here is attack me or just simply try to make me think a certain way I am not having it. Social Media has already killed my mental health and now I am just taking my leave on this site. Yes I know this is an old thread and I am probably going to get a warning point because I "bumped" a thread, but I don't care anymore. I am just done at this point.


----------



## Croconaw

I thought about it at one point. I never actually left, but I did take a break from the site for one whole day. It wasn’t that long of a break, but it was much needed. I learned that you shouldn’t make decisions whenever you’re upset. As someone who is more right-leaning and the minority of this site, I try not to participate in touchy subjects. Obviously it’s okay to have an opinion or belief, but an Animal Crossing forum isn’t the best place for those discussions anyway.


----------



## Ichiban

yes but this site and its economy have an irreversible grip on me


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, and I did.  I took a three year hiatus from 2015-2018, lmaoooooo.


----------



## Seastar

Seastar said:


> I've never considered quitting, but it's not unusual for me to disappear for a few months or more simply because I've forgotten this place.


Haha look at me from 2017. I don't usually vanish like that anymore!

Okay but seriously, I did consider leaving once for at least a hiatus. I don't remember what made me change my mind, but I don't think I would do that now unless I got very sick or something.


----------



## CylieDanny

Yep. I have, and did for awhile, and have been recently

Just because im over whelmed by all the incredible talent, and then look at my own stuff and go-

*Meh*

I defently will never be as good as any talent on here. Sometimes I dont wven think people care about my stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Obviously it’s okay to have an opinion or belief, but an Animal Crossing forum isn’t the best place for those discussions anyway.


100% and obviously since if you don't agree with some general unspoken set of opinions you immediately get attacked.

But yeah back to topic, I still think of it, hardest would probably be getting rid of collectibles alternatively let them rot but they're worth a lot and I'd like to think someone has 100% more use for them.


----------



## moo_nieu

sometimes, but im still here c:


----------



## Roxxy

Yes, got totally overwhelmed a few months ago. Just life and so unlike me. I know this isn’t a station and you don’t need to announce your departure 

I felt so low but couldn’t believe I had people that cared about me. I felt accepted and knowing that I have friends here just makes me so grateful and thankful  

If I ever seriously need more than a little break I will just give away my collectibles to friends as they mean so much to me (not going anywhere atm )


----------



## TheDuke55

I joined sometime around 2017 and was mostly there for trading to get my NL town complete, which I never did get around to until like late 2019 due to life and the such. It really wasn't until NH dropped that I actually became a mainstay here.

Lost a few 'good' friends and before that I wasn't very active. Now I am and hope and like getting to know a lot of cool people here. There are times I kind of slip away for a week or more, but I come back.


----------



## Muna

I come and go periodically but I've never wanted to leave for good. It's just too nice here even though I'm a totally lurking type


----------



## Shawna

No.  I would never permanently leave, I just switch between being inactive and active 
I have a very inconsistent activity schedule XD


----------



## Alexis

moonford said:


> Well? Have you and why did you stay?


I leave periodically when I have to focus on other things, but I always come back because this is the best website for chatting and trading ^^;


----------



## LadyDestani

So far, I have never thought about leaving TBT. I love the community too much and the collectibles are addicting. I have been checking in every day for years now. I suppose at some point I will eventually move on, and I've considered how to handle that if and when the time comes. I won't want all of my rare collectibles sitting in my inventory when there are many people who would appreciate them. But for now, I'm sure that time is far away because I still love this site too much to consider leaving it.


----------



## xara

i left in 2017 and came back in 2020, so yeah lol. since returning, i’ve definitely thought about leaving again for several reasons; feeling like an outcast, depression, a lot of my friends leaving or going inactive, but i stay because at the end of the day, i love it here. i love how kind everyone is to me, the events, the collectibles, all of it. i definitely need small breaks every now and again, but i don’t see myself leaving permanently anytime soon. ^^



CylieDanny said:


> I defently will never be as good as any talent on here. Sometimes I dont wven think people care about my stuff.


i care. i think your art’s awesome, and i’m sure plenty of other people do as well.


----------



## skarmoury

A bit, back in 2018!! It was the weird era between the dying New Leaf and the unannounced New Horizons so it was pretty barren here. I also didn't have a ton of friends because I was terribly introverted and shy, haha. But with the coming of New Horizons, I met new people and became friends with many of them, and I slowly worked towards being more sociable! Nowadays, I enjoy talking to my TBT friends on a daily-ish basis, and they're what keep me on this site. ^o^


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Yes. At the beginning of 2019, I had plans to leave because my life was getting busier at the time and I should just leave. Don't worry, this obviously has nothing to do with the members on here. Buuuuuut, I eventually logged back on a few months later and continued being around in the forums lol. Sure, I've had a few short hiatuses here and there since, but it was never about leaving the site permanently. Just some time to recharge my batteries and socialize with others again.


----------



## Beanz

no, i’ve taken unofficial “breaks” by not posting for maybe a day or two, that’s just because i have no new threads to post in. if im not posting, im lurking. i spend majority of my time on here and i’ve logged in daily since 2019. i have never thought of permanently leaving, if i do leave i think i would eventually come back.


----------



## King koopa

I have taken really small breaks here and there for about a day or two, but nothing too crazy yet. Though if I was leaving forever or a very long time, I would likely let people know and possibly consider giving away some of my collectibles to people who really want them instead of letting them collect dust in my inventory


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

i prob will and the reason is its getting kinda boring with not much new collectiables, but ik the team works hard so


----------



## Franny

I left for a while because I was involved with really dumb drama that ended up hurting some people, now that I'm more mature I think what I did was stupid and wrong. It took me a while to really want to come back to tbt like normal. I almost didn't want to and was going to stick with Nookazon but I kinda dislike the people on Nookazon, lol

also lol @ me being the first response, wee woo


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Franny said:


> I left for a while because I was involved with really dumb drama that ended up hurting some people, now that I'm more mature I think what I did was stupid and wrong. It took me a while to really want to come back to tbt like normal. I almost didn't want to and was going to stick with Nookazon but I kinda dislike the people on Nookazon, lol
> 
> also lol @ me being the first response, wee woo


WE LOVE YOUR FRANNY!!! YOU ARE SO KIND AND CARING!! Dont worry, we all make mistakes and hopefully learn from them! No one is perfect. I hate it when you make one mistake online and everyone will hate you. It has even happened to me on other websites. NO ONE is perfect and just because we make a single mistake shouldnt kill our online presence.


----------



## skarmoury

xara said:


> i love how kind everyone is to me, the events, the collectibles, all of it.


hehe ily xara!!! <3


----------



## Croconaw

Mr_Keroppi said:


> WE LOVE YOUR FRANNY!!! YOU ARE SO KIND AND CARING!! Dont worry, we all make mistakes and hopefully learn from them! No one is perfect. I hate it when you make one mistake online and everyone will hate you. It has even happened to me on other websites. NO ONE is perfect and just because we make a single mistake shouldnt kill our online presence.


Yeah, lmao. I did some pretty cringe things back when I first joined but I’m pretty sure everyone forgot or doesn’t remember, hopefully. Obviously I was a lot younger back when I first joined.


----------



## Corrie

I've never officially decided to leave forever but I have taken breaks here and there. My longest was probably a couple months just because I was busy irl.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I'm currently deciding to take at minimum a long break from here. I'm thinking maybe until new AC news starts rolling in. Or maybe until late spring or summer when the weather and stuff gets better. I've been on here less lately.. Um, I can't stay away that long. LOL. I Do like this site and new pokemon games were announced and these do appeal to me so far... 


Spoiler: Opinion and not angry just thoughts



and I'm also tired of seeing certain kinds/themes/patterns of posts and appear to be approved depending on it's lean though aggressive and wouldn't be tolerated otherwise. I also can't help but think this kind of stuff increased with the slowing down of ACNH news and people actively playing the game. Which for me, the purpose of this site is for AC and video games, or talking about my day.
Website critique:
I also feel like the off topic section is too broad and other video games threads are too "hidden" compared to the off topic section of the home page. And I believe this plays a role in passive aggressive posts or plain aggressive however subjectively viewed when AC news is lacking. And new members finding themselves in it. I agree with others that some things simply don't need to be discussed on an AC forum or video game forum and I hope this is considered in the future if certain things appear to be a problem in the forums and have nothing to do with AC or video games. I mean I've scrolled by stuff most of the time and they were already reported btw but why have it on here to begin with I guess is how I'm thinking. Especially if it is literally asking point blank x.

 I know that everyone more than likely wants everything pretty open which I get. I like having conversations about stuff or sharing opinions because it is a learning experience for me but when people can't handle the reality that people have different opinions or view points it defeats the purpose of the thread existing. It isn't ok to attack people regardless how masked or passive agressive your attack is.

Thoughts to why I see some posts talking about taking sides:
And though I feel the staff is pretty good and they do have a hard job, basis can be hard to avoid if they happen to share strongly the same opinion as x when managing something rather than just shutting it down if people are fussing. And that's how you get stories of people suggesting x takes sides or approves of x when they may have been trying to manage something.

And in general:
 Video game stuff and sharing your day stuff tends to go pretty smooth.



And I do ask for others not to tag this. I'm not angry or upset or hurt or offended or anything like that. It's just my thoughts that I thought would be valuable to share. And if it is upsetting somehow, it wasn't meant to be.

I do like this site in general and thanks to everyone who keeps it going.


----------



## ~Kilza~

On a temporary basis, yes. I've done it a couple of times already and I'm sure it'll happen again in the future. It's always healthy to take breaks from time to time.

In terms of permanently leaving, nope, haven't thought about it at all. Doesn't necessarily mean it can't happen in the future, of course, since we never know how things will shake out, but for the time being y'all are stuck with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's been about four and a half years since I commented here so I figure I might as well update my response.

basically the answer is... kinda? in October-November 2016 lots of people were stirring up political drama which made this forum somewhat unbearable to be around, and then the restock drama in June 2017 almost made me leave. 

but I haven't had any issues with this forum since then, and if someone asked me right now if I wanted to leave here I would, with absolute certainty, say "no." I've met a lot of lovely people and amazing friends on this forum, and being here has honestly helped me get through some really tough times in my life, as stupid as that may sound. if I do end up leaving it'll be a very long time from now.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Despite registering for an account on 12/24/2021 I've actually been on this site since at _least _September of 2021, I have carefully analyzed this site to see if I would enjoy it here, I came with intentions of trading wishing to complete my catalog and get all the DIYs and I thought I might leave afterwards, because I didn't want to go trade on Nookazon, I have since completed my entire catalog, owning every re-buyable item in the game and every DIY/Cooking recipe(besides the ones you get from catching salmon, need to wait for salmon to come out to get those last recipes) the cute collectiables and the fact that despite how much I adore spending time with my close friends at school they are not interested in ACNH which is my favorite game and it makes me want to have someone to talk about it. I've already been in a toxic community I wish I never joined, should I be offended enough here I will immediately leave without hesitation and give all my collectiables and TBT to someone I think needs it most, already had one bad experience here, don't want more I'll get out when I know people want me out.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've wanted to leave this site since the very beginning. Its a long painful story but I will share it of the reason why I wanted to leave this site for so long.  This is what happened around October 2020. I made a post called "Nookazon Moderators Rant" it was a childish thing on my part and I reacted in a way I don't feel proud of and I really just feel bad about insulting the people that were helping me but I let my anger and frustrations out on them. So I don't feel like I belong on here because I've been horrible. Then one of the moderators mentioned about don't "bringing this negativity to our community." when they closed the thread.

Then when I made an alternate account it was called "iamjohnporter67" when they would not let me delete their account because it was against their policy, but then I tried to log in and it says "Banned for having an Alternate account" The only reason I made that account was because I won't get recognized that it was me. I mean honestly when you've got off to a bad start on this website and then you try making an account to start refreshed its suppose to be a good feeling, but no these people found out that I was trying to apparently "earn points" I was not even doing that! All I was doing was having a fresh start after what happened with the whole Nookazon Moderators fourms I made. Thats why I made it! It was the same thing that happened with the other account "RoxasFan25)

So in the end the moderator told me to continue using my account (which sucks because I have no other choice). They were trying so hard to be nice to me and not trying to ignore the fact that my new account has been banned all because they think I was trying to gain the system. It was my choice to do that and I was not even aware it was against the rules to have an alternate account! All I wanted was a fresh start. I was not trying to gain anything. I didn't want to be reminded of those words that that moderator I last spoke to told me because it reminds me of what my teacher told me which caused me to have an emotional breakdown. I mean why is is so hard to ask for a deletion of your account when you want to start fresh with a new one?

So now you know the reason for my banned. It sick to my stomach having to look at my profile with those 3 warnings. 1 I got from for saying "whatever" in that Nookazon Moderators Rant thread and 2 more having alternate accounts. I got so depressed and it really ruined my self esteem.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Done Besties (Don't worry im not leaving lol I just decided to delete my run off response lol)


----------



## ChocoPie22

I did leave for 6 months last year, since ACNH is the only Animal Crossing game I play, I got burnout and stopped playing ACNH, so I stopped coming onto the forum. But I'm back and found new reasons to stay!!


----------



## deSPIRIA

I don't think i'll ever formally "quit"  but i'll have my bouts of inactivity and dont participate in events anymore. Maybe next TBTWC. I've grown very disinterested in the series after what came of new horizons which is a shame because animal crossing is vry dear to my heart ... not as interested in interacting with the community in general either


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t think I would ever quit the forum. I don’t use social media (aside from one or two apps) and I’m very open about the fact that I do prefer forums. There has been a time where I considered taking a bit of a hiatus, but I’ve learned not to make decisions when you’re overwhelmed with emotion. Making decisions when you’re very happy or very sad isn’t a good thing. I guess I stick around because of the activity this forum still has and will continue to have. I do think this community has a lot of great people.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I don't think I could ever leave the forum at this point. This place has become an important part of my everyday life and routine. It's the only social media I use. When I first joined in 2016 I only wanted to trade for specific items in ACNL and after that I stuck around a little bit longer during 2017 because of Pokemon Sun/Moon but after that I was done with the forum and left on a 3 year hiatus. This was mostly because I didn't have any people to really talk to and I didn't pay attention to events nor did I care for collectibles.

I came back in 2020 for the release of ACNH, started to trade and socialize more and more, participated in my first actual event (2020 Fair) where I REALLY got into collectibles and here I am now. I'm way too addicted to collectibles for my own good  and I've met some very lovely people here along the way~

Though I don't play ACNH as often if at all anymore, the forum is more than just AC and video games in general. It's a place I can escape to where I can find fun, friends and fond memories.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Nope, and not anytime soon! The forum is super active and I'm always having tons of fun!!


----------



## squidney

Chris said:


> I don't understand the concept of formally leaving a forum. When I've stopped using forums it's been the unconscious act of simply not going to the site anymore.
> 
> I've considered stepping down from the staff before, but never thought of completely leaving.


I was just thinking this. I have met some cool players here but I am not emotionally attached to anyone on here, so leaving doesn't matter to me. Everyone is very kind and this forum makes playing ac 10000% more fun, but I have a feeling people who leave because of emotional things may be a tad young. This forum is for chatting and trading, finding other ac players etc, not a dating site or to make deep connections. Ya gotta be safe online too.


----------



## Midoriya

squidney said:


> I was just thinking this. I have met some cool players here but I am not emotionally attached to anyone on here, so leaving doesn't matter to me. Everyone is very kind and this forum makes playing ac 10000% more fun, but I have a feeling people who leave because of emotional things may be a tad young. This forum is for chatting and trading, finding other ac players etc, not a dating site or to make deep connections. Ya gotta be safe online too.



I'd argue that it's for both making connections and for AC (not deep connections, just connections to be specific).  There are people who use the site only for AC-related things and people who use the site to laugh and have fun with others (TBT game nights with Smash, Mario Kart, and more is a perfect example of this as that's technically not related to Animal Crossing).

And also to provide interesting discussions that you won't find anywhere else.  Granted, some discussions can go overboard, but interesting discussions nonetheless.

If that's all included under "chatting" then you can disregard my response completely.  Otherwise to say the forum is _strictly _for Animal Crossing seems like a bit of a stretch, imo.


----------



## squidney

Midoriya said:


> I'd argue that it's for both making connections and for AC (not deep connections, just connections to be specific).  There are people who use the site only for AC-related things and people who use the site to laugh and have fun with others (TBT game nights with Smash, Mario Kart, and more is a perfect example of this as that's technically not related to Animal Crossing).
> 
> And also to provide interesting discussions that you won't find anywhere else.  Granted, some discussions can go overboard, but interesting discussions nonetheless.
> 
> If that's all included under "chatting" then you can disregard my response completely.  Otherwise to say the forum is _strictly _for Animal Crossing seems like a bit of a stretch, imo.


No no I agree with you! Def not only animal crossing stuff (sorry thats all I use it for some lulll). I agree its for basic online friendships and having fun. I was just surprised that a decent amount of people have had 'drama' on an ac forum o.o
Edit: Spelling


----------



## Croconaw

squidney said:


> No no I agree with you! Def not only animal crossing stuff (sorry thats all I use it for some lulll). I agree its for basic online friendships and having fun. I was just surprised that a decent amount of people have had 'drama' on an ac forum o.o
> Edit: Spelling


Most of the drama comes from topics not related to Animal Crossing. Controversial topics can get heated.


----------



## Mr.Fox

No I've never thought about leaving on a permanent basis. I may disappear for a couple weeks at a time (like I just did) for work reasons, but that's about it...otherwise I try to check in on a somewhat regular basis.

I will say though, over the past couple years there have been more 'negativity whirlpools' than there ever was around here during the NL era, so I dunno if it's pandemic related or what...
It's not enough to deter me from coming on here, but now I sign on knowing there's a chance I'm gonna see a pity party where as that never used to be the case.

Just to put things in perspective, most of the complaints I usually see are considered 1st world problems...so if that's the worst thing happening to you, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Midoriya

Mr.Fox said:


> No I've never thought about leaving on a permanent basis. I may disappear for a couple weeks at a time (like I just did) for work reasons, but that's about it...otherwise I try to check in on a somewhat regular basis.
> 
> I will say though, over the past couple years there have been more 'negativity whirlpools' than there ever was around here during the NL era, so I dunno if it's pandemic related or what...
> It's not enough to deter me from coming on here, but now I sign on knowing there's a chance I'm gonna see a pity party where as that never used to be the case.
> 
> Just to put things in perspective, most of the complaints I usually see are considered 1st world problems...so if that's the worst thing happening to you, consider yourself lucky.



Lol, I actually remember it being a _lot _more chaotic during the NL era because moderation wasn't as strict.  Not sure what you mean by 'negativity whirlpools'.  Are you talking about topics that get out of hand?  That I can understand, because there certainly have been a lot of those recently.

If you just mean things that are bothering people individually, whether it's a 1st world problem or not, it's just as valid as anyone else's problem.  Just because someone isn't living in, I don't know, Africa and suffering from hunger and poverty, doesn't automatically mean they're having a great life.  I'm not sure that needs to be said though.


----------



## TheDuke55

I can agree with what Fox is saying though Midoriya. If someone comments that they're having the worst day in the world because a package they were expecting was delayed until the next day, there are a lot of other folks who have it worst. It's always good to have that in perspective. A package not coming the day you were expecting definitely is annoying and can throw a wrench in said plans, but I'd take that over having my house burn down ect.

I know some folk I work with that bellyache all the time about silly things like they have the worst life and sometimes they just need a reality check.


On the topic at hand, I've never actively considered leaving for good. I would just happen to take longer hiatuses sometimes. Not by choice, life and all would just get hectic and busy. Even though the pandemic made me work crazy hours, I'm working way more now that it's apparently in its late stages than I was when it was at its peak. So some days/weeks I'm just too tired to log on.

I don't really remember the NL days all that well since I just joined for a place to trade at the time.


----------



## moo_nieu

ive considered leaving tbt for a few reasons, but i wont until i feel that it brings me more negativity than positivity overall, but i have been thinking about leaving lately more so than ever before. i used to see mostly supportive posts, but lately ive been going through a lot and honestly the recurring transphobic posts are pretty upsetting. i know people have different values and opinions, but i used to consider tbt to be a sort of safe space for me that helped my mental health but seeing those posts even here really brings me down. they usually get deleted eventually, but so do all the responses that could help educate people on what it means to be transgender and hopefully normalize it more. it just sort of ruined the environment for me along with the reoccurring arguments that happen. i just want to come here for positivity but lately ive been feeling a lot of negativity. there are so many great people here though and the events are really fun so im not ready to say goodbye yet, but ive been thinking about it more recently


----------



## Red Cat

I was inactive for about 4 years before NH came out. I like this site and the people, but it gets kind of dead between AC games. The 2.0 effect is starting to wear off for a lot of people and I think ACNH is approaching the end of its lifespan. I'll probably not be visiting very often at that point until the next AC release.


----------



## Midoriya

TheDuke55 said:


> I can agree with what Fox is saying though Midoriya. If someone comments that they're having the worst day in the world because a package they were expecting was delayed until the next day, there are a lot of other folks who have it worst. It's always good to have that in perspective. A package not coming the day you were expecting definitely is annoying and can throw a wrench in said plans, but I'd take that over having my house burn down ect.
> 
> I know some folk I work with that bellyache all the time about silly things like they have the worst life and sometimes they just need a reality check.
> 
> 
> On the topic at hand, I've never actively considered leaving for good. I would just happen to take longer hiatuses sometimes. Not by choice, life and all would just get hectic and busy. Even though the pandemic made me work crazy hours, I'm working way more now that it's apparently in its late stages than I was when it was at its peak. So some days/weeks I'm just too tired to log on.
> 
> I don't really remember the NL days all that well since I just joined for a place to trade at the time.



Ah yeah, that does make sense when you put it like that.  I can agree in that sense as well.  The main point I was trying to make there is that no one's problem should be called invalid.  But I don't think anyone's doing that here.

This is the last post I'll make in this thread, lmao.  **bows out respectfully* *


----------



## Corrie

I don't see the negative posts? Maybe I'm not looking in the right spots for them but I'm happy I'm missing out. Everyone is so nice and honestly for an anon forum where anybody can be anybody, it really feels like a tightknit community where I feel welcome. It's just such a breath of fresh air compared to lots of other places online. I don't plan on leaving anytime soon. Sometimes I take a break due to being busy irl but I always come back.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Midoriya said:


> Lol, I actually remember it being a _lot _more chaotic during the NL era because moderation wasn't as strict.  Not sure what you mean by 'negativity whirlpools'.  Are you talking about topics that get out of hand?  That I can understand, because there certainly have been a lot of those recently.
> 
> If you just mean things that are bothering people individually, whether it's a 1st world problem or not, it's just as valid as anyone else's problem.  Just because someone isn't living in, I don't know, Africa and suffering from hunger and poverty, doesn't automatically mean they're having a great life.  I'm not sure that needs to be said though.


I disagree. Moderation wasn't as strict? Do you even remember how many people were getting dinged with 'mini modding' infractions? It got to a point where an actual separate website/chatroom was created just to complain about how 'unfair' the mods were being.
I never partook in the conversations, I was just shown them and obviously out of human curiosity read through them. The only potential 'drama' I remember generally revolved around the cycling threads...because naturally people used to feel like they were entitled to the free service other users were providing.


TheDuke55 said:


> I can agree with what Fox is saying though Midoriya. If someone comments that they're having the worst day in the world because a package they were expecting was delayed until the next day, there are a lot of other folks who have it worst. It's always good to have that in perspective. A package not coming the day you were expecting definitely is annoying and can throw a wrench in said plans, but I'd take that over having my house burn down ect.


Exactly.

We are potentially on the cusp of another world war and a famine...while we continue to endure the pandemic...so my apologies if I don't consider the fact that you have to wake up early tomorrow a valid problem.


----------



## Midoriya

Mr.Fox said:


> I disagree. Moderation wasn't as strict? Do you even remember how many people were getting dinged with 'mini modding' infractions? It got to a point where an actual separate website/chatroom was created just to complain about how 'unfair' the mods were being.
> I never partook in the conversations, I was just shown them and obviously out of human curiosity read through them. The only potential 'drama' I remember generally revolved around the cycling threads...because naturally people used to feel like they were entitled to the free service other users were providing.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> We are potentially on the cusp of another world war and a famine...while we continue to endure the pandemic...so my apologies if I don't consider the fact that you have to wake up early tomorrow a valid problem.



I wasn't going to post again to be honest, but I will say that I _do _remember the mini modding infractions because I even received a couple myself.  I don't remember a ton of the NL era to be honest as I've forgotten most of it by now or just chosen not to remember it.  I will say, however, that IF moderation was more strict back then, then I'm not sure why the forum seems a lot more peaceful these days than back then.  From what I've heard at least, there was a time from 2016-2017 where threads were getting _constantly _locked because of politics debates.  And before that, maybe strict wasn't the best word there, but the current staff does seem to know what they're doing compared to the past staff.  There was a time early on when I was using the site when I got unjustfully banned, and then it was removed not too much later, before it was supposed to be.  I can tell you with 100% certainty that nothing like that would happen these days.

On the second point, I'm not downplaying world wars, famines, or pandemics at all.  I'm just saying people still have valid problems outside of these.  And no, waking up early tomorrow isn't one of them.  You are correct about that, lol.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Midoriya said:


> I wasn't going to post again to be honest, but I will say that I _do _remember the mini modding infractions because I even received a couple myself.  I don't remember a ton of the NL era to be honest as I've forgotten most of it by now or just chosen not to remember it.  I will say, however, that IF moderation was more strict back then, then I'm not sure why the forum seems a lot more peaceful these days than back then.  From what I've heard at least, there was a time from 2016-2017 where threads were getting _constantly _locked because of politics debates.  And before that, maybe strict wasn't the best word there, but the current staff does seem to know what they're doing compared to the past staff.  There was a time early on when I was using the site when I got unjustfully banned, and then it was removed not too much later, before it was supposed to be.  I can tell you with 100% certainty that nothing like that would happen these days.


Maybe it's all about being in the right place at the right time? I don't remember any political debates back then, which probably had to do with the fact that I spent most of my time in the trading and cycling threads.

The last line of yours...(not that I'm encouraging anybody to go looking)...but I agree with. Last egg hunt, I found some really deep dark places here...like we're talking clearly at the very beginning when people weren't as easily offended and anybody just said anything. I found a few jaw dropping conversations lol


----------



## Midoriya

Mr.Fox said:


> Maybe it's all about being in the right place at the right time? I don't remember any political debates back then, which probably had to do with the fact that I spent most of my time in the trading and cycling threads.
> 
> The last line of yours...(not that I'm encouraging anybody to go looking)...but I agree with. Last egg hunt, I found some really deep dark places here...like we're talking clearly at the very beginning when people weren't as easily offended and anybody just said anything. I found a few jaw dropping conversations lol



Yeah, if you spent most of your time in trading and cycling threads you probably wouldn't have seen them.  Just like I wouldn't have seen any of the drama concerning the cycling threads because, frankly, I never visited those sections back then.  It is definitely a case of being in the right place at the right time.  It's difficult for one person to remember so much of what has gone on, especially as the years increase.

And yes, I am not surprised that you found those conversations.

You've made a lot of good points and I feel as though I'm getting off-topic, so I'll stop posting here.  If you want, we can talk about it more in DMs.


----------



## Alienfish

Mr.Fox said:


> .like we're talking clearly at the very beginning when people weren't as easily offended and anybody just said anything. I found a few jaw dropping conversations lol


Those were the good days nowadays you can hardly open your mouth.

Also knowing myself I will probs take breaks in the future or maybe quit, but need to reach at least 69420 posts lmao


----------



## Merielle

Nah, I'm planning to stick around, unless the environment on here suddenly takes a drastic turn or anything.  It's definitely not perfect, and I've noticed an uptick in negativity in recent months myself, but TBT is, by far, the least toxic online community I've been in.  My mental health has really improved a lot since I started being active on here a little over a year ago, and I love the site events and sense of community.  I have a lot of fun participating and seeing what everyone else comes up with, and in-between events I often find myself looking forward to what the next one will be.  Even if I'm not actively playing AC, I don't see myself going anywhere.


----------



## Neprezi

It takes a lot to make me actually delete an account on a website. "Quitting" seems like a strange word to use, I mean this is a website, not a job. Just come and go as you please. 

I will say though, this site seems a lot more dead lately than it was when the NH boom was going on.


----------



## Amilee

i think i would never quit this site. just be inactive for a while and then come back. ive been inactive sometimes and didnt care as much for events but i always came back. also im more of a lurker cause im pretty shy so i dont get really invested in topics and such. im mainly here for ac, art, events and collectibles.


----------



## Croconaw

Amilee said:


> i think i would never quit this site. just be inactive for a while and then come back. ive been inactive sometimes and didnt care as much for events but i always came back. also im more of a lurker cause im pretty shy so i dont get really invested in topics and such. im mainly here for ac, art, events and collectibles.


Honestly, I think the events and the collectibles are what keeps the site as active as it is. I’m really thankful for the events and the time that gets put into them. I love forums, so I’m glad this is such an active community.


----------



## Neb

I have no intention of ever quitting the site. I’ve had far more positive experiences on this site than negative. There’s something about this place that’s more homey than most other forums. Those sites tend to feel cliquey and impersonal. When I post there I feel ignored and unwelcome. Here, most people are very friendly. I’ve made some great friends that I wouldn’t have met otherwise. Even though I’m a very casual Animal Crossing player I still feel like an actual part of the community. You can talk about a wide variety of topics on here and I appreciate that.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I don't know anymore. I guess maybe since I came back I have gotten a lot better of interacting with others and being a lot more careful about of what not to do, but......it still feels weird. I just hate looking at my old threads, all of the warning points I had in the past are still there. It just makes me feel sad and uncomfortable. I do take a break from this site whenever things get too much, but its not like my personal life is any better. I don't know anymore......


----------



## Wickel

Oh, I leave all the time lol. I use the forums solely for Animal Crossing-related stuff. I tend to drop the game for months, and in that time I also always drop the forum haha. Then when I get back into the game I also remember to visit the forum again. So yes, I leave, but it's not an active decision haha. I just forget to log on/don't have an interest in being here outside of Animal Crossing-chit chat.

It's a shame though because I really enjoy the forum activities (for getting collectibles, like the events) but I always forget they're going on unless I happen to be online and see it. Would almost like to get a newsletter/e-mail blast whenever something big is going on haha. I'm really sad I missed all the cool easter eggs that came out this year.


----------



## Croconaw

Wickel said:


> I just forget to log on/don't have an interest in being here outside of Animal Crossing-chit chat.


I’m basically the opposite. I’m here for the non-Animal Crossing talk. I spend most of my time in Brewster’s Cafe, as the other boards don’t really interest me. I will visit other sections, though, and comment if I feel like I can contribute to the conversation. Even so, I still access the forum everyday and eagerly check the homepage to see if there’s an event going on.


----------



## Wickel

Croconaw said:


> I’m basically the opposite. I’m here for the non-Animal Crossing talk. I spend most of my time in Brewster’s Cafe, as the other boards don’t really interest me. I will visit other sections, though, and comment if I feel like I can contribute to the conversation. Even so, I still access the forum everyday and eagerly check the homepage to see if there’s an event going on.


Yes, so we just use the forum for different purposes. It's more practical for me, I like to talk about the game with others, help each other out in-game and I like the journal subforum. That's what sets the forum apart for me, that I can post about my island and look back on how it evolved etc. Reddit (for example) I think is much easier and has a bigger audience when you're looking to visit someone or trade something. But the forums is better for keeping a journal of my island and for more extensive discussions.

When I was a teenager, I've had other forums which at some point I started to visit everyday, ignoring the original theme/topic of the forum and just making friends and conversation... but I've gotten older and I'm not interested in that at all anymore, nor do I have the time to keep it up. So I'm just here for the game haha. I don't think I've ever visited Brewster's Café (maybe for the egg hunts lol).


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

im only here for non animal crossing stuff, i like the games n all but i'd be fine with leaving.


----------



## Gene.

I have left before, a couple of different times, but I always come back because I have so much love for this community


----------



## VanitasFan26

Whenever I look at these warning points, its like a dark cloud hanging over me over some of things I did on this site. I don't know what is even wrong with me anymore. I contradict myself when I said I was going to quit, but then I ended coming back. I feel like I've lost my mind and have no idea whats even going on. Its like part of me wants to stay on here to express myself, but then other part of me is wanting to quit. I am just lying to myself at this point.

Sometimes I wish I can just go back in time to when I first came to this site and just get rid of that ridiculous thread I made where people were trying to help me, but then I let my anger get the best of me and I made myself look like a fool. Maybe thats why people got the notion that I was being negative. Now I feel like a total jerk. Its probably the impression people got from me when I introduced myself. Maybe thats why whenever I speak about the issues of New Horizons that people assume that I'm the "negative person". I know this is stuff that happened in the past, but now I just feel like no matter what I say or no matter how many times I try to be honest with myself or anything I say, I end up getting shamed on.


----------



## Anj2k6

I always pop in and out of here. I'll never leave for good, but I take a few month long hiatuses here and there.


----------



## Bluebellie

I take some hiatus. I haven’t taken one in a while. When it gets tough at work and I don’t really have time to play, I leave for a small amount of time. I always come back though.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I've always come and gone.  Any time a new AC game is announced or is about to/just has come out, I am the most active.  My level of activity usually coincides with my activity in whatever AC game I'm currently playing.  I have taken long breaks before, possibly even a year or more?  I don't think I'd ever leave on purpose unless the forums changed drastically.  I have a lot of good memories on here and I don't really have any friends who love AC as intensely as I do, so I plan on sticking around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Emolga59

I lose interest from time to time, but I’ve never thought abt leaving. I have a lot of friends here so I always wanna keep in touch with them. Also, I rly like the collectible events and I never wanna miss those!


----------



## digimon

i have ever thought about leaving the site permanently but i do go through different phases when it comes to activity. i'm most active when there's an event going on. times i'm inactive i will come back and lurk on my own. i think i was most active the year and a half before acnh came out


----------



## Yanrima~

I never had thoughts on quitting this forum. It's a more pleasant experience compared to most social media/major websites where attacking someone for a different opinion is more rampant. I love how it felt more like a small community or a fun neighborhood than a usual forum. The staff clearly worked hard to keep the forums alive with the forum events and the community is very friendly and helped me with trading in ACNH. It also breathes room for insightful or interesting discussions and topics as demonstrated by "Brewster's Cafe" section.

If I ever felt burnout from using this forum or never felt hooked on a certain Nintendo game, I'd usually just go on hiatus or being inactive.

If anything, I say thank you to all of you in Bell Tree for being the most chill forum and community I've ever went!


----------



## oath2order

For me I've been on a hiatus for ages. I expected to make a comeback with NH and be here a ton.

And then NH just didn't click :/


----------



## Venn

I don't think I leave, but rather taken breaks? I've been here since 2013, so almost 10 years now. I have taken breaks between games when the AC games of that time died down or I went off to do something else. I haven't taken a break since ACNH came out, but my activity has decreased a bit. I'll log on most days to see what's going on and if there's something that I can post in, then I'll do it. If not, I'll check again later in the day or next.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I've had absences just from not playing Animal Crossing but now that I'm hooked on the events I don't think I'd ever leave TBT. I think this is the one online community that I actually feel like I fit in. TBT also gets me to do art which is nice!


----------



## smug villager

I tend to disappear and reappear sporadically, depending on how energized I am for ACNH at the time.


----------

